# Lyft App.



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe I'm losing my mind, when a request comes in I can see the address meaning street not the town, last night I cancelled 4 jobs because when I saw the street I figured they were Jersey City, nope Elizabeth, Newark, Union City at least 30 minute drives from where I was. I cancelled. Do you know how many towns have the same street names MLK, Warren St, Washington St and the list goes on. Unless I can look at the little map and see town I'll never know Lyft needs to fix this.

Bluetooth blocks Lyth request from ringing causing missed jobs, no ring.
I have to discontinue Bluetooth, sometimes it comes back on.

Last night acceptance was probably -5.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Which version of app are you using? On Android the notification chimes through the phone also, when connected via Bluetooth. 

I recently swapped phones and used an iPhone temporarily. It was a bad experience, the Android version of app is superior.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Using a I-Phone


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Using a I-Phone


Make sure the alerts is toggled under the notification menu. This will help with the missed requests.

Also I'm not sure, but if you have your phone connected via Bluetooth and are listening to a radio station the chime might not play through the radio. The radio has to be set to media, like its steaming from your phone.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah I hate the app & use an I phone as well. Besides the lack of Lyft drivers make the requests farther and farther away each day in NJ.
The few requests I actually do get aren't worth driving to or get cancelled as soon as the pax sees the estimated time.


----------

